# XD40 or XDM40?



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a XD .40 service bi-tone, and have always been more than happy with my decision to get it. When I was looking at the XD and the XDM, I shot both. And for some reason, back then I believed that I shot better with the XD. So, a few guns down the road, I began re-thinking my decision after shooting a XDM 9, and really loving it!

Question is- should I consider selling my XD40 in favor of a XDM40? The biggest advantage to me is the capacity. I don't need the smaller 4'' size for conceal, as I already have a gun for that purpose. 

Also, what could I get for the XD? Like I said, .40 service bi-tone with 600-700 rounds down it, and the whole factory kit that came with it, plus 2 extra factory 12 rd. mags. The gun is in mint condition without a scratch or blemish.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Only you can make the call really. If the higher capacity and extras of the M are important to you, go for it.

I sold my XD40 Service a couple months ago to fund my Sig. Sold the full assortment of gun, XD Gear/Crap, total of 6 mags for $425. I probably could have gotten more, but it was a good friend that wanted it so I took that deal and I ate the shipping and FFL fee on my end as well. I also sold my XD9SC for $425 plus shipping (still paid the FFL fee on my end). So you shouldn't lose too much on the XD40 is you choose to sell it.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my XDm40, definitely like it more than the XD40 service models that I have shot. Only problem is that there are no holsters out for them yet.... D'oh!!!


----------

